# Vista 50P reset?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Darnit, I knew this at one time, but it escapes me. Getting ready to do a tenant refit, and we're going to repurpose a Vista 50P left behind by the former tenant. Need to do a hard reset back to factory settings.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Call Honeywell tech support, sorry, I don't have the number at home.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

*97 ????

well I just googled the manual and thats what it came up with


but as I have never heard of the panel [not used in UK] i may well be wrong


as somebody said a few days ago

this info is valued at .02 $:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I seem to remember the procedure involved running back and fourth between the panel and the keypad a time or two. I know I saved that procedure in a notebook someplace, but damned if I can find it.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you have the installer code? Enter installer programming and then press *97. You need to do this from either keypad 00 or 01.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MisterCMK said:


> Do you have the installer code? Enter installer programming and then press *97. You need to do this from either keypad 00 or 01.


No. It's basically abandoned equipment. It's a nice install, so we're going to use most of it for the TI. 

I think I found my old notes from another Vista system (not a 50P), and it says to dump the power, reconnect power, and go to the panel and hold down * and # at the same time to enter programming mode. I have no idea which keypad is 00 and 01, so I'll probably just rig the front door one at the panel for that procedure (if it works). The front door one is most likely to be 00 or 01. Just a guess. I don't know if they tell you on the screen at power up what their address is.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

holding down * and # will get you the installer code. *96 and *97 will default the panel. just make sure when you exit programming you exit*99.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chevyman30571 said:


> holding down * and # will get you the installer code. *96 and *97 will default the panel. just make sure when you exit programming you exit*99.


As it turned out, the original installer set the one option to disable the power down reset procedure. I vaguely remembered that option when I set up other Vista panels, but I never ran across one where someone set it. The panel is essentially junk. I was on the horn with Honeywell Security tech support, and they confirmed that if that option is set, there's no way around it without the installer code. Luckily, it's a pretty cheap panel, so it's just a matter of changing the guts.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats because they backed out using *98 instead of *99. Do you have the old account number? If so try the last 4 if they are numbers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Thats because they backed out using *98 instead of *99. Do you have the old account number? If so try the last 4 if they are numbers.


No. I don't even have so much as a sticker to tell me who the old alarm company was. I suspect it was Diebold, since it was a credit card processing center before and there is a lot of Diebold stuff installed, but I've never known Diebold to use Ademco equipment. Even if it is Diebold, there's not a snowball's chance they're going to let me do a takeover of their equipment.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

Pitch it. A panel like that is cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MisterCMK said:


> Pitch it. A panel like that is cheap cheap cheap.


Yeah, especially when ADI runs a special on them.


----------

